# I finally got some halfway decent action shots!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been trying so hard to get some good action shots, so I let the goats out of their pen (with major supervision!) to play and I had to hide to get them to run around and play! I mainly got pics of Lyric though, Heidi wasn't feeling as playful!
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0790.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0793.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0796.jpg

I've still got a couple uploading. :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's the rest!

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0786.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0785.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... IM0778.jpg


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Great pics, Crissa! They look like they are having a great time!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

These pictures are soooooo cute!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Especially that one with the ears straight up in the air- so funny.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute Crissa!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

great shots, camera did a good job on capturing your beautiful girls in action 

I just love to watch them play


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I had fun just watching them. They are just too cute. Anytime they figured out they couldn't see me they'd run back to where they'd last seen me and start crying for me and then run around 'til they found me. :roll: So basically I just played hide and seek with them for a couple of hours.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

How adorable!! I especially love the first three! Looks like so much fun!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

TOOO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of your sheep?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Janine said:


> Do you have any pictures of your sheep?


I have some older ones, but I can get some newer ones if you want to see them.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are some cute pictures of your goats!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

those were great pics!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!  You should have seen it a little while ago, they were following me EVERYWHERE!!! And then Lyric just wouldn't stop jumping on me to get my attention and then Heidi would rub my leg as hard as she could to get my attention, it's like they were fighting over me! :roll: Silly goats!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doeling that hates when I don't touch her. If I start petting another goat, she will push on me with her head and paw my leg. If I am sitting down, she will jump in my lap. She hates the other goats getting attention and not her!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Both of mine jump in my lap, eventually they're going to have to realize that they're going to get to big to do it! :lol: They're just little love bugs and I love it.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

ABSOLUTLY FANTASTIC pics, Crissa! You really have a knack for goatography!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

